# My 55 GL tank



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is my 55 GL African tank.

Sorry.. just noticed.. this should have been posted under Freshwater.. not Marine. 

Can you please delete this post?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wrong place, but tank is really nice. I like it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

